# 800 yard UPDATE!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

FINALLY! we had some good weather where I could test my 800 yard loads. I'm still in my bullet selection process. I had it narrowed down to IMR 4831 behind a 130gr accubond. Also IMR 4350 behind a 130gr accubond and RL17 behind a 140gr accubond.

thus far, all 3 combos have been shooting excellent and I'v been favoring the RL17 combo because I can shoot the 140 accubond at 3220 and accurate however. this combo at 800 yards did NOT yeald the results I needed. Honestly I cant say if it was a bad load or if it was shooters error, but it wasn't good so, scratch that. 

Next I shot my IMR4350 behind a 130accu with a 1" group at 200yds and I shot 3 shots at 800yds. At that distance it was giving me a 3" group up until I shot my 3rd round, and I pulled my shot!! so for all I know the 4350 could have yelded a 3" group

AND last I shot my IMR 4831 load behind a 130accu and it resulted in a 4" group at 800 yards. I did it twice. I had a 5mph wind on the first round so, I made my adjustments and bingo! right on the money. I feel that it was a good load because I replicated the same group 2 times back to back.


SO, now I will collect my final data off of IMR 4831 and a 130gr accubond

3 shot group at 800 yards! 4 inches
nothing special, as I'm sure some of you have rifles that will do the same but, I was pretty excited about it. My goal was to have a 1/2MOA shooting gun and I think i'm about there


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Excellent shooting!! :O||:


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

What rifle/caliber are you shooting?

Based solely off of your powders listed, I'd assume something in a 6.5mm or .270 ?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> 3 shot group at 800 yards! 4 inches
> nothing special, as I'm sure some of you have rifles that will do the same but, I was pretty excited about it. My goal was to have a 1/2MOA shooting gun and I think i'm about there


Actually, it is something special. There are a guys that talk a good long range game, but not nearly as many that can actually go out and do it. Guys talk about hitting targets at 1000 yards, but they are taking 5 shots to "walk" in the gun and then hitting the target on 1 of 3 or 4 shots. To set a target out there at 800 yards, dial it in, and shoot a 3 shot 4" group is hard to do. There is a reason we don't see many long range targets posted up on the interweb. Great set up and great shooting, don't ever sell that gun.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I bet you'll love those 130 ABs out of your .270. Even though The 140s have a higher BC by about .061, I bet you make up the wind drift difference with less airtime. 
And...Accubonds are great hunting bullets.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> What rifle/caliber are you shooting?
> 
> Based solely off of your powders listed, I'd assume something in a 6.5mm or .270 ?


Rem 700 stainless 270WSM, bell&carlson stock, timney flat blade trigger, tally 1 piece rings and a 5x20 huskemaw scope. glass bedded


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

longbow said:


> I bet you'll love those 130 ABs out of your .270. Even though The 140s have a higher BC by about .061, I bet you make up the wind drift difference with less airtime.
> And...Accubonds are great hunting bullets.


my dad's buddy that put my gun together loads for double tap ammo. they have thousands of dollars of equipment to test powder burn rate, pressure, BC and the list goes on.

He swears by the 130's and according to his findings they out perform the 140's . 
Just like you said, they are faster and buck the wind better.

I didn't configure ate this gun FOR shooting animals at 800+ BUT, I want to have the option to do so.. because we all know, if we see that giant 206" buck about to crest a ridge top at 795yds, you know i'll be sitting behind the trigger dialing up the turret. I just want to make sure I am as lethal as I can possibly be.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> my dad's buddy that put my gun together loads for double tap ammo. they have thousands of dollars of equipment to test powder burn rate, pressure, BC and the list goes on.
> 
> He swears by the 130's and according to his findings they out perform the 140's .
> Just like you said, they are faster and buck the wind better.
> ...


I would love a job like that! It'd be better than being the maintenance guy at the Playboy Mansion. :mrgreen:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

By the way......that is world class shooting. 1 out of every 100 guys who says they can do that can really do it. The fact that your dope is perfect is another spectacular feat. 

Congrats and great shooting! ------SS


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd be tickled to hit the paper one out of the three shots. That's some sweet shooting with a quality piece of equipment.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with the others. Don't minimize what you just did because that is amazing shooting. Well done.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

aww gee, shucks guys! thanks for the complements. I try to be my best every time so when it really counts, I'm as close to my best as I can be.

maintaining this kind of shooting is going to require consistent trigger time.
we all know this business will always be an on going process.

if I can replicate this next range day, when I collect my final data I'll be tickled shizzless.
I'm feeling good about it because I shot back to back groups like this. We shall see

the worst part of all this is: I DIDN'T DRAW ANY TAGS THIS YEAR!! which is a first. My last chance is the AZ draw


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

20x scope ?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

7MM RELOADED said:


> 20x scope ?


yes, huskemaw 5x20


----------

